
Business Model of Facebook, Google, Uber Illegal in EU [pdf] - smartbit
https://secure.edps.europa.eu/EDPSWEB/webdav/site/mySite/shared/Documents/EDPS/PressNews/Press/2016/EDPS-2016-11-PrivacyShield_EN.pdf
======
smartbit
Giovanni Buttarelli, European Data Protection Supervisor, said: "...the
Privacy Shield as it stands is not robust enough to withstand future legal
scrutiny before the Court. Significant improvements are needed should the
European Commission wish to adopt an adequacy decision, to respect the essence
of key data protection principles with particular regard to necessity,
proportionality and redress mechanisms. Moreover, it’s time to develop a
longer term solution in the transatlantic dialogue."

------
nunobrito
If by business model you mean the right to assure privacy of individuals, then
Facebook, Google and Uber are indeed not respecting the basic right to privacy
(a human right btw).

